# Tkv



## Anonymous (10 Dezember 2005)

kann eine telefongesellschaft (call by call) von mir Gebühren für den Aufwand verlangen wenn ich
gemäß § 16 Tkv ein Prüfprotokoll von dieser verlange ??
gruß
heike


----------



## rolf76 (10 Dezember 2005)

http://www.dialerschutz.de/recht-urteile.php schreibt: 



> *02.07.03 - Landgericht Berlin: Netzbetreiber müssen Einzelverbindungsnachweis kostenlos erstellen*
> 
> Netzbetreibern ist es nicht erlaubt, von Verbrauchern, die eine Einwendung gegen die Höhe der in Rechnung gestellten Verbindungsentgelte erheben und die vor dem maßgeblichen Abrechnungszeitraum keine nach Einzelverbindungen aufgeschlüsselte Rechnung verlangt haben, Geld für die Aufschlüsselung der in Rechnung gestellten Verbindungsen zu verlangen. Das hat die 26. Zivilkammer des Landgerichts Berlin entschieden. Im vorliegenden Fall sollte ein betroffener Verbraucher 23,20 Euro dafür bezahlen, dass ihm der Netzbetreiber die berechneten 0190-Verbindungen aufschlüsselt. (Landgericht Berlin, Anerkenntnisurteil vom 02.07.03, Az. 26 O 78/03)


Tenor der Entscheidung auch hier: http://www.dialerundrecht.de/Entscheidungen/lgberlin020703.html

Ebenso auch AG Berlin-Wedding vom 8.9.2003 http://www.dialerundrecht.de/Entscheidungen/agberlinwedding080903.pdf


----------



## ESC (10 Dezember 2005)

Das die Aufschlüsselung der Verbindungsdaten unentgeltlich verlangt werden kann, haben Gerichte entschieden. Ich bin allerdings der Meinung, dass das der §16 TKV keineswegs hergibt, wer sich keinen laufendenden EVN zur Rechnung liefern lässt, ist selbst schuld und sollte für die nachträgliche Erstellung blechen müssen, aber das ist a) nur meine Interpretation und hat sich b) sowieso durch die laufende Rechtsprechung erledigt.

Ob auch die Dokumentation der technischen Überprüfung kostenlos zur Verfügung zu stellen ist, ist meines Wissens nach noch nicht im Streit entschieden worden. Meine durch kein juristisches Fachwissen getrübte Meinung dazu ist, dass der Netzbetreiber diesen Aufwand tragen muss, zumindest solange die Forderung strittig ist oder wenn sie sich als unberechtigt herausstellt. 

/ESC


----------



## rolf76 (10 Dezember 2005)

Die TKV heißt doch Telekommunikations-Kundenschutzverordnung.

Da finde ich es schon richtig, dass die hierdurch eingeräumten Rechte des Kunden, EVN und Prüfdokumentationen verlangen zu können, von den Anbietern nicht beschnitten werden. Entgelte für die Erfüllung dieser Rechte würden eine Hemmschwelle für die Kunden schaffen, die dem Zweck der Verordnung als eine Kundenschutzverordnung widersprechen würde.



> *§ 1 TKV: Anwendungsbereich*
> (1) Die Verordnung regelt die besonderen Rechte und Pflichten der Anbieter von Telekommunikationsdienstleistungen für die Öffentlichkeit und derjenigen, die diese Leistungen vertraglich in Anspruch nehmen oder begehren (Kunden).
> (2) Vereinbarungen, die zuungunsten des Kunden von dieser Verordnung abweichen, sind unwirksam.



Was bringt es dem Kunden in einem Streit um 30 EUR möglicherweise zuviel verlangte Telefongebühren, wenn der Anbieter 25 EUR für das Prüfprotokoll verlangen darf? Das kann nicht Sinn der TKV sein!


----------



## ESC (10 Dezember 2005)

Die Verordnung darf kein Schutz für Zahlungsverweigerer sein, sondern setzt den Rahmen, wie sich Verbraucher gegen strittige oder unberechtigte Forderungen wehren können.

Die nachträgliche Aufschlüsselung ist ein Sonderfall, schliesslich hat jeder Telekomunikationskunde schon Anspruch auf den kostenlosen EVN zur Rechnung.  Lohnt aber keine weitere Diskussion, das Thema hat ein Gericht, wahrscheinlich mit Hilfe äusserst dürftiger Argumentation seitens des Forderungsvertreters, geregelt.   

Sowohl für die Erstellung der nachträglichen Aufschlüsselung als auch für die erheblichen Kosten für die technische Überprüfung und deren Dokumentation wird der Fordernde wahrscheinlich dann zuschlagen (können), wenn die Forderung sich doch als berechtigt herausstellt. 

/ESC


----------



## Der Jurist (10 Dezember 2005)

Die zitierte  Entscheidung des LG Berlin .
Ich kann nicht erkennen, dass die Kosten abhängig vom Ausgang der Prüfung nachträglich verlangt werden könnte. Denkbar ist dies aus meiner Sicht nur, wenn ein grober Missbrauch vorliegt.
Das Institut "Einzelverbindungsnachweis" ist im Zusammenhang mit dem "Massengeschäft" Telekommunikation zu sehen. Der Anbieter muss deshalb keine ganz ausführliche -  wie sonst üblich - Rechnung erstellen. Bei Streit oder aber wenn es der Kunde ausdrücklich wünscht, dann eben doch.


----------



## Reducal (10 Dezember 2005)

fragende heike schrieb:
			
		

> § 16 Tkv ein Prüfprotokoll


Mit diesem Thema beschäftige ich mich nun schon länger, siehe z. B. > HIER <.

Ganz aktuell fragte ich z. B. in dieser Woche bei der Vodafone nach diesem Prüfprotokoll, dass ja wohl ein gerichtsfestes Gutachten über alle Belange der Verbindungen und des expliziten Anschluss bedeuten soll. Bei der Rechtsabteilung des Konzerns kannte man diesen Paragraphen aber noch nicht einmal und man verlangte dann eben einen richterlichen Beschluss dafür, aus dem hervorgenen sollte, was der Telko überhaupt beauskunften soll.

Zu Deiner Frage nach den Kosten, dürfte die Erstauskunft wohl gratis sein. Der Telko wird sich im Streitfall aber vorbehalten, diese Kosten im Falle eines Gewinn der Angelegenheit für sich gegen zu rechnen - insbesondere dann, wenn die Sache außergerichtlich geklärt wird. Oder er wird aus "Kulanz" auf die Entschädigung zur Sachverhaltsklärung verzichten.


----------



## ESC (10 Dezember 2005)

Falls das noch nicht genügend herausgearbeitet ist, man muss deutlich zwischen der nachträglichen Aufschlüsselung der Verbindungsdaten und der dokumentierten technischen Überprüfung trennen.

So weit mir bekannt ist, wurden bisher fast alle Versuche, irgend welche Verbindungsübersichten als technische Überprüfung und deren Dokumentation zu deklarieren, von den Gerichten verworfen. 

Was also genau eine technische Überprüfung umfassen muss, um zur Zufriedenheit eines Gerichts den Anforderungen des §16 TKV zu genügen, liegt nach meinem Informationsstand noch immer im Dunklen. 

Wegen dieser Grauzone, dem damit verbundenen Kostenrisiko und den möglichen Auswirkungen auf den laufenden Betrieb zeigen sich nach meiner Erfahrung die Netzbetreiber bei verbraucherseitiger Forderung der technischen Überprüfung plötzlich sehr kooperationsbereit, die strittige Angelegenheit einvernehmlich zu klären, ohne eine dokumentierte Überprüfung liefern zu müssen.

Kann hier schon Jemand eine von einem Gericht akzeptierte Dokumentation einer technischen Überprüfung vorweisen (habe mit Suchfunktion nichts gefunden)?

/ESC


----------



## Reducal (10 Dezember 2005)

ESC schrieb:
			
		

> Kann hier schon Jemand eine von einem Gericht akzeptierte Dokumentation einer technischen Überprüfung vorweisen (habe mit Suchfunktion nichts gefunden)?



Ich glaube, im richtigen Leben (fernab von Recht und Gesetz, im Reich der Gewinnoptimierung) gibt es das gar nicht. Wozu auch? Mit kulantem Abspeisen des Kunden und Verzicht von Forderungen, ohne Anerkennung einer Rechtspflicht, sind die Telkos günstiger bei der Sache.


----------



## ESC (10 Dezember 2005)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaube, im richtigen Leben (fernab von Recht und Gesetz, im Reich der Gewinnoptimierung) gibt es das gar nicht.



Ganz meine Meinung. Ohne klare (Muster-) Vorgaben könnte sich das für den Betreiber als Fass ohne Boden erweisen. 

/ESC


----------



## rolf76 (11 Dezember 2005)

Der Entwurf
einer Telekommunikations-Kundenschutzverordnung (TKV 2003) wollte diesem Problem Rechnung tragen.



> *§ 13 TKV 2003 Entgeltforderungen*
> (1) Erhebt ein Kunde Einwendungen gegen die Höhe der ihm in Rechnung gestellten Verbindungsentgelte, so ist das Verbindungsaufkommen unter Wahrung des Schutzes der Mitbenutzer auch ohne Auftrag zur Erteilung eines Einzelverbindungsnachweises nach den einzelnen Verbindungsdaten aufzuschlüsseln und eine technische Prüfung durchzuführen, deren Dokumentation dem Kunden auf Verlangen vorzulegen ist. Erhebt ein Kunde Einwendungen gegen Entgelte, die nicht ausschließlich Gegenleistung einer Verbindungsleistung sind, so ist er über den Grund und Gegenstand des Entgeltanspruches, insbesondere die Art und den verantwortlichen Anbieter einer neben der Verbindung erbrachten Leistung, zu unterrichten.
> (2) Die Regulierungsbehörde kann für die Durchführung der technischen Prüfung nach Absatz 1 Standards verbindlich festlegen.
> (3) Soweit aus technischen Gründen oder auf Wunsch des Kunden keine Verbindungsdaten gespeichert oder gespeicherte Verbindungsdaten auf Wunsch des Kunden oder auf Grund rechtlicher Verpflichtung gelöscht wurden, trifft den Anbieter keine Nachweispflicht für die Einzelverbindungen. Eine Speicherung darf nur dann nicht erfolgen, wenn der Kunde zu dem Zeitpunkt, zu dem er auf die Speicherung seiner
> ...





> *Begründung zu § 13 (Nachweis der Entgeltforderungen)*
> Weil die Kosten einer umfassenden Prüfung in vielen Fällen außer Verhältnis zum strittigen Verbindungsentgelt stehen, ist die Regelung in Absatz 2 erforderlich. Aus diesem Grund wird der Verpflichtung häufig ausgewichen. Um eine ausgewogene Lösung zwischen Unternehmens- und Verbraucherinteressen zu erreichen, ist eine verbindliche Festlegung der Standards erforderlich.



Wieso wurde dieser Vorschlag denn nicht umgesetzt?


----------

